# Rogue One: Todkranker Star Wars-Fan durfte Film bereits sehen



## Matthias Dammes (25. August 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rogue One: Todkranker Star Wars-Fan durfte Film bereits sehen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rogue One: Todkranker Star Wars-Fan durfte Film bereits sehen


----------



## weenschen (25. August 2016)

Was für eine schöne und wunderbare Aktion!


----------



## LOX-TT (25. August 2016)

weenschen schrieb:


> Was für eine schöne und wunderbare Aktion!



finde ich auch schön, dass man ihm das noch erfüllt hat. So nen ähnlichen Fall gab es ja auch kurz bevor Episode VII raus kam. Leider ist der (oder die?) inzwischen verstorben, aber auch dort hat man es ermöglicht, dieser Person noch den Film zu sehen.


----------



## DerBloP (25. August 2016)

Naja gab bestimmt nicht nur einen auf den das gleiche Schicksal zutrifft. 
Finde solche News immer total bescheiden, eigtl. Werbung auf kosten tot Kranker.
Nungut, meist sind es dann die Familien Mitglieder die sowas veröffentlichen, aber es gibt bestimmt mehrere auf dieser Welt die sich sowas wünschten, wo der Konzern aber nur einen glücklich macht, und glatt mit wehenden Fahnen als Robin Hut des Komerzes sich dahinstellt....
Bracuh doch kein Mensch...
...aber träumen wird man ja noch dürfen...tö tö tö tötötö tötötö tüü tüüü tüüü tüüh tü tü tö tö töööööhhhh


----------



## LOX-TT (25. August 2016)

DerBloP schrieb:


> als Robin Hut






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



sorry


----------



## MrFob (25. August 2016)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Naja gab bestimmt nicht nur einen auf den das gleiche Schicksal zutrifft.
> Finde solche News immer total bescheiden, eigtl. Werbung auf kosten tot Kranker.
> Nungut, meist sind es dann die Familien Mitglieder die sowas veröffentlichen, aber es gibt bestimmt mehrere auf dieser Welt die sich sowas wünschten, wo der Konzern aber nur einen glücklich macht, und glatt mit wehenden Fahnen als Robin Hut des Komerzes sich dahinstellt....
> Bracuh doch kein Mensch...
> ...aber träumen wird man ja noch dürfen...tö tö tö tötötö tötötö tüü tüüü tüüü tüüh tü tü tö tö töööööhhhh



Man kann Antikapitalismus verbunden mit Zynismus auch zu weit treiben. Ist doch eine Win-Win-Situation. Klar, sie haben nur den einen gluecklich gemacht, aber ist doch besser als keinen. Man kann schon ueberall die negative Seite finden wenn man wirklich sucht aber hier braucht man mMn schon eine gute Lupe (oder eher eine mit Sprung, die die Realitaet so verzerrt, das sie einem ins verbitterte Weltbild passt).


----------



## DerBloP (25. August 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THX Sherlock!


----------



## DerBloP (25. August 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Man kann Antikapitalismus verbunden mit Zynismus auch zu weit treiben. Ist doch eine Win-Win-Situation. Klar, sie haben nur den einen gluecklich gemacht, aber ist doch besser als keinen. Man kann schon ueberall die negative Seite finden wenn man wirklich sucht aber hier braucht man mMn schon eine gute Lupe (oder eher eine mit Sprung, die die Realitaet so verzerrt, das sie einem ins verbitterte Weltbild passt).


Einfach NEIN!

Und dabei meine ich es auch so...kannst glauben oder nicht...fand es irgendwo "witzig"...


----------



## linktheminstrel (25. August 2016)

na dann hoffe ich, dass er besser als the force awakens war 
nein, ernsthaft: finde ich nett, wenn man sowas gestattet. klar wird er nicht der einzige sein, der den film nicht mehr erlebt, ich glaue aber nicht, dass es viele familien un freunde gibt, die solche kampagnen starten. starke aktion!


----------



## Orzhov (25. August 2016)

Strategisch hat der Junge und seine Familie doch alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Vordack (25. August 2016)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Naja gab bestimmt nicht nur einen auf den das gleiche Schicksal zutrifft.
> Finde solche News immer total bescheiden, eigtl. Werbung auf kosten tot Kranker.
> Nungut, meist sind es dann die Familien Mitglieder die sowas veröffentlichen, aber es gibt bestimmt mehrere auf dieser Welt die sich sowas wünschten, wo der Konzern aber nur einen glücklich macht, und glatt mit wehenden Fahnen als Robin Hut des Komerzes sich dahinstellt....
> Bracuh doch kein Mensch...
> ...aber träumen wird man ja noch dürfen...tö tö tö tötötö tötötö tüü tüüü tüüü tüüh tü tü tö tö töööööhhhh



Ah, lieber keinem einen Wunsch erfüllen anstatt bei wenigstem einem?

Erklär ihm das mal.

Okay.


----------



## kingston (26. August 2016)

Wenn ich einem todkranken geliebten Menschen noch einen letzten Wunsch erfüllen kann, versuche ich sicher alles in meiner Macht stehende zu tun, um das zu ermöglichen.Von daher ist diese Aktion vorbildlich.
Ob das jetzt für Marketingzwecke von LA verwendet wird oder nicht ist irrelevant. Hauptsache der letzte Wunsch ging in Erfüllung.


----------

